# Anyone used UV car shades ?



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm looking in my MPV to add some form of temp shade, use to how vehicle left and kids etc.

I don't want a permanent fix, and after a lot of googling this company seems to come up (and if on ebay high residual 2nd hand price for them) so not a massive loss when car sold

http://www.uvcarshades.co.uk/index.php

Has anyone used them, the videos "look" good but in reality? FYI my back windows rarely go up/down apart from cleaning!


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

Try van shades they are very good I got them and when it comes the darker nights I will take them out as you got a bag with them and you can store them in that


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Van shades is the car shades (same company) just trade under different names but links between them - that's one good feed back then


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

I have them on my Focus. In general, they are nice looking, easy to mount and really look nice indeed. You cannot say that they are shades from several m. The only down side is that they don't keep the car as cool as the UV tints do that.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Rainbow said:


> I have them on my Focus. In general, they are nice looking, easy to mount and really look nice indeed. You cannot say that they are shades from several m. The only down side is that they don't keep the car as cool as the UV tints do that.
> 
> Many thanks, how do you find if you want to raise/lower at window? - did they come in a bag and/or fold up?


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, they come in bag but they don't fold up. The rear window shade is made from two separate parts. 

They don't touch the windows, they fit to the window frame and you can raise/lower the windows without any problem.

My shades are from vanstyle.co.uk - I prefered them mostly due to the fact they fit to the frame without any clips. The other make ones are held to the frames with clips that I don't like.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

yep, I have them in my car too - great company to deal with and great products.  Highly recommend.

Only thing I'd say is... if the kids get curious and play with them, they are a nightmare to re shape !!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Rainbow said:


> I have them on my Focus. In general, they are nice looking, easy to mount and really look nice indeed. You cannot say that they are shades from several m. The only down side is that they don't keep the car as cool as the UV tints do that.


You don't get heat from UV wavelengths. You'd need IR blocking filters to prevent the car getting warm. Car windows already block UV.


----------

